

Track HN: Downtime visualized - moe
http://hnstatus.net

======
jhawk28
And such start the trend of measuring metrics. The next logical step is to
measure when hnstatus.net is up/down.

~~~
twoz
Yes. How meta of us. :)

How many times in history has a change in the state of a community's forum
turned into a dominating discussion onto itself?

~~~
twoz
When I had probs with HN today, the first thing I did was a twitter search
which confirmed it wasn't just me.

------
pg
What does the graph mean? I see a red rectangle next to a white rectangle. Is
the red rectangle downtime? Surely not...

~~~
triplefox
It was indeed down in the early morning.

~~~
tlb
I just asked Trevor what was going on. Apparently we turned off the restart-HN
process back when we were hacked a few days ago, and we forgot to turn it back
on. Things should be back to normal now.

~~~
bd
_I just asked Trevor what was going on._

Now you got me really confused. I assumed tlb==Trevor.

~~~
pg
Oops, that was me. I was using Trevor's computer when I typed that.

------
colins_pride
I've seen an app like this before ..

My recollection was that it was generalized so that a user could specify a
site, and the app would say whether the site was up or not .. but it did not
monitor to let you know when it was back up ..

Combining the two would make a very handy tool .. to be able to monitor when
any site is back up ..

~~~
kylec
You're probably thinking of <http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/>; You're
right, though, continuous monitoring would be very handy for some sites.

~~~
mhb
When I checked, it said it was just down for me.

~~~
philh
Are you referring to HN during the earlier downtime?

The server still seemed to be responding, it was just empty. (I didn't check
the headers, so I don't know specifically what if anything was happening.) I
believe dfeojm works by checking whether you get a response or not, so as far
as it could tell HN was still up.

~~~
mhb
_Are you referring to HN during the earlier downtime?_

Yes. Thanks.

------
mattmaroon
I seem to often see the site, but when I click threads, I get nothing. Or
sometimes on the homepage I get just one story.

~~~
mannicken
Cache? Opera instantly gets page from cache when I press "Back", even if I
don't have internet connection.

------
kailashbadu
I am finding that HN is down more often these days. Is it because of
occasional spikes or is it a persistent occurrence. Perhaps pg could explain
what's going on under the hood?

~~~
pclark
I find it handy when HN goes down. Lets me get some work done. :)

~~~
kailashbadu
I on the other hand become further unproductive. I keep coming back every 30
seconds to see if it’s up again and end up doing nothing at all.

~~~
wheels
I'd say that's a sign you probably should block yourself from HN for a while.
Any time that I notice that I'm getting too compulsive about a particular site
I add it to a blocked list and leave it there for a week or two. I'm also a
huge fan of Freedom.app for disconnecting my internet for blocks of time where
I notice that I'm too easily distracted.

~~~
staticshock
the freedom app seems interesting, does it have windows/linux equivalents?

~~~
wheels
Not that I know of, but it's a pretty trivial app. It just removes all of the
default routing. Sure, I could probably add them back, but I've intentionally
never learned how to use the BSD route that comes with Mac OS for that reason.
:-)

With Linux, actually, you could probably go one level lower by writing a small
kernel driver that you could signal from user space to disable networking for
a given period and then do some goofiness so that it couldn't be unloaded
effectively and still get networking back.

------
eli
Why?

~~~
tibix
When hacker news is down, it creates the "I must not waste my time pressing
F5" effect.

~~~
manorism
Or ctrl + R

~~~
xenophanes
Or cmd + R

------
trezor
It might be useful to add what timezone that time actually refers to. Unless
we sometime soon have downtime which spans several days which makes the +-12
margin irrelevant.

~~~
moe
Yes, I already have plans for some future lazy sunday. I'll probably add "last
24 hours", "3 days" etc. graphs for a better grip.

Unless ofcourse pg fixes the downtimes - that would kinda pull the plug on my
little pet project here.

~~~
jwilliams
_Unless ofcourse pg fixes the downtimes_

Sheesh - it's a free service on the internet, used (amongst other things) as a
vehicle for the new language he's working on. I think you're setting your
expectations a bit off.

What does the graph really provide? We know when it's down -- Just seems like
griping for me.

